# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  FK EXclusive -- Interview with Mr. Martin Prakkattu, Director of 'Best Actor'

## Lakkooran

'Best Actor' DirectorMr Martin Prakkattu talks exclusively  to ForumKeralam


*> 'Best Actor' ine kkurichu thanikku labhicha prathikaranamgal.

> Fansineyum, Kudumba prekshareyum oru pole akarshikkan kazhinjathinekkurichu.

> Mammoottyude prolsahanam, sahakaranam.

> Puthiya aalukalkku Mammootty nalkunna prolsahanam.

> Thante suhruthu, Mammoottyude aduthu kadha parayan poyappol undaya anubhavam.

> 'Mohan' enna kadhapathrathil aathma kadhamsham undo?

> 'Nalla Cinema' - engane nirvachikkunnu.

> Cinemayil avasaram thedunnavarodu parayan ullathu.

> Puthiya chithrathekkurichulla chintha.

> His comment on ForumKeralam.** (Please hear his last comment)* 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxE5KEio65s"]YouTube - Interview with Martin Prakkattu - www.forumkeralam.com[/ame]

----------


## sha

aadhyam.....thanks ......ini kelkaam.............

----------


## Santi

veendum lakku .... :cheers:

----------


## Saaradhi

thanksssss.............. kettittu baaki............

picture abhi bhi baaki hai bossssssss......................  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## mohan059

Thank you very much

----------


## Kuttappaayi

Nice work ,lakkoo bhai

----------


## Samachayan

*thanx lakku baiii..
Kidu.... 
*

----------


## Giggs

Thanks Lakkooran  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## MALABARI

lakkku polannu thallllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Yahoo:

----------


## abcdmachan

*Thanks a lot anno......*

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

Thanks lakku...

----------


## mahvid123

thanks lakkooran

----------


## backer

fk rocking..........................................

----------


## National Star

Thanks lakkoo...

new releasukalude annu updatesinu vendi martinum search cheyyunnathu FK yil....  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## real hero

thaaanks lakkkkoooooooooooooooo.....

----------


## Aromal

thanks lakku....

martin FK yil vararundu ennu paranjathu interview yil kettillallo

----------


## abcdmachan

> Thanks lakkoo...
> 
> new releasukalude annu updatesinu vendi martinum search cheyyunnathu FK yil....


 :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:

----------


## abcdmachan

> thanks lakku....
> 
> martin FK yil vararundu ennu paranjathu interview yil kettillallo


*Last part kekku mashe........
Ningal muzhuvan kettilla.
Alle......*

----------


## MALABARI

fk ye kurichu pulli parayunnathu athra clear aakunnilla...shoo

----------


## National Star

> thanks lakku....
> 
> martin FK yil vararundu ennu paranjathu interview yil kettillallo


avide ethumbol kurachu sound kuravaanu ennu maathram...  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## Aromal

last bhagathu sound kuravayirunnu

onnoode kettu nokkatte

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

*kidilan lakkoo...............*

----------


## jithmathew2000

thanx lakku baiii..,...............

----------


## MALABARI

lakku bhai..pulliyodu oru id register cheythu idaan para.

----------


## Aromal

ippo kettu...............

----------


## Rohith

adipoleeeeeeee... :cheers:

----------


## san

thanks lakku.. :FK ROCKZ: 
martin onnum vittuparanjillallo.. on budgets and rights ..ini balram & jo johnson enthuparanju tharkkikkum  :Iyer:

----------


## abcdmachan

> thanks lakku..
> martin onnum vittuparanjillallo.. on budgets and rights ..ini balram & jo johnson enthuparanju tharkkikkum


*Budget 8 kodi vare kidakkunnu Lal Communityil.............*

----------


## sethuramaiyer

ee FK exclusives kondu kalakkuvaanello.. Thanks anne.. ini kelkatte

----------


## MALABARI

> *Budget 8 kodi vare kidakkunnu Lal Communityil.............*


 kandahar pp adakkamulla cost aanu anu..

----------


## nasrani

thanks lakku anna...........FK rockz  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## : Raaz :

*thanx  lakkooo macha....*
*FK Abhi Bhi baakki hai  boss... *

----------


## Lakkooran

> aadhyam.....thanks ......ini kelkaam.............





> veendum lakku ....





> thanksssss.............. kettittu baaki............
> 
> picture abhi bhi baaki hai bossssssss......................





> Thank you very much





> Nice work ,lakkoo bhai





> *thanx lakku baiii..
> Kidu.... 
> *





> Thanks Lakkooran





> lakkku polannu thallllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee





> *Thanks a lot anno......*





> Thanks lakku...





> thanks lakkooran





> fk rocking..........................................





> Thanks lakkoo...
> 
> new releasukalude annu updatesinu vendi martinum search cheyyunnathu FK yil....





> thaaanks lakkkkoooooooooooooooo.....





> thanks lakku....
> 
> martin FK yil vararundu ennu paranjathu interview yil kettillallo





> *kidilan lakkoo...............*





> thanx lakku baiii..,...............





> adipoleeeeeeee...





> thanks lakku..
> martin onnum vittuparanjillallo.. on budgets and rights ..ini balram & jo johnson enthuparanju tharkkikkum





> ee FK exclusives kondu kalakkuvaanello.. Thanks anne.. ini kelkatte





> thanks lakku anna...........FK rockz





> *thanx  lakkooo macha....*
> *FK Abhi Bhi baakki hai  boss... *


*Welcome Machans*

----------


## nambu1990

thnks lakoo bhai...grt wrk....
last comment abt fk sharik kettilla...voice distrbnce..........

----------


## JIGSAW

_kelkaan povunathe ullu, thanks luck..._  :Rockon:

----------


## S.K

thanks lakoo....
nalla vykthamaaya samvaadam...

----------


## JIGSAW

> thanks lakoo....
> nalla vykthamaaya samvaadam...


*avasaaanam martin parjand ketto?

enikyad manasilaayilla...

type cheyd post cheyyaan pattumo ath*

----------


## asish

thnx...............

polichadukki laku bhai............

ivarellam innale updatesinu vendi fk aanu asrayichitundavuka....

----------


## katz

*oohhh....anyaaayam lakku annaaa..waaaatt a workkkkk....suuppperrrrrrrr*

----------


## Yuvaa

*Thankx Lakko annaaa*

----------


## hsalihba

thanks laakooo

----------


## Saathan

thankss lakkooran....

----------


## Balram

thnx lakkoorji..  :thumright:  

ah shabdha gaambheeryamula voice thanne interviewer de shakthi kaanikkunnu.. FK ku abhimanikkam... ..  :salut:

----------


## Harry

> thnx lakkoorji..  
> 
> ah shambdha gaambheeryamula voice thanne interviewer de shakthi kaanikkunnu.. FK ku abhimanikkam...


 
aarkka malayalam ariyaathathennu ippol manasilaayi  :Devil2:

----------


## Balram

> aarkka malayalam ariyaathathennu ippol manasilaayi



edit cheyyu... enikkepolum ee M vannu kerum...  :Homygod:

----------


## Saathan

> aarkka malayalam ariyaathathennu ippol manasilaayi


 :Cheers1:  .....

----------


## Evolution

lakku annnaaaa...thankssssssss...martin is so good...a down to earth fellow....keep it up

----------


## kiroo

thanks lakku anna...!!!!

----------


## samsha22

thanks Lakooran..aaranu adutha celebrity ennariyan akamshayode kathirikunnu..

----------


## gtcdon

*thnx lakkooran...good interview...*

----------


## Baazigar

> fk ye kurichu pulli parayunnathu athra clear aakunnilla...shoo


aarenkilum ee part text aayi postoo plz.. athu pole budgetine patti paranjath 'athra budget onnum illa' ennano? engum thodeekkathe paranjathu FKyum aayi parichayamulla aalanu enna soochana tharunnu  :Smile:

----------


## Lakkooran

> thnks lakoo bhai...grt wrk....
> last comment abt fk sharik kettilla...voice distrbnce..........





> _kelkaan povunathe ullu, thanks luck..._





> thanks lakoo....
> nalla vykthamaaya samvaadam...





> thnx...............
> 
> polichadukki laku bhai............
> 
> ivarellam innale updatesinu vendi fk aanu asrayichitundavuka....





> *oohhh....anyaaayam lakku annaaa..waaaatt a workkkkk....suuppperrrrrrrr*





> *Thankx Lakko annaaa*


Welcome Machans

----------


## Lakkooran

> thanks laakooo





> thankss lakkooran....





> thnx lakkoorji..  
> 
> ah shabdha gaambheeryamula voice thanne interviewer de shakthi kaanikkunnu.. FK ku abhimanikkam... ..





> lakku annnaaaa...thankssssssss...martin is so good...a down to earth fellow....keep it up





> thanks lakku anna...!!!!


Welcome Machans.... :Welcome:

----------


## cinemabrantan

Interview kettu..Thanks Lakooo..

----------


## maryland

thanks Lakkooran....

----------


## Shankar Das

thnx lakku mash.......

----------


## Saaradhi

innaanu sherikku kettathu..............

kollaaam...................

lakkooo aadhyam onnu parungi poyallo.. enthu patti????????????

martin ji FK sthiram santharshakan aanu.. ividuthe theatre updates and box office nireekshakan aanu....................

iniyum nalla film edukaan aashamsikunnu............. thanks lakku and thanks to my native martin.............  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## realcinemas

Thanks for the Interview, looks like a confident film maker.

----------


## Rayamanikyam

Thnx for the interview..........

----------


## Rambo

thanksss lakkhhuuuuuuu.. kidu kidu.......

----------


## kiran

thanks lakkoo....................

----------


## Lakkooran

> thanks Lakooran..aaranu adutha celebrity ennariyan akamshayode kathirikunnu..





> *thnx lakkooran...good interview...*





> Interview kettu..Thanks Lakooo..





> thanks Lakkooran....





> thnx lakku mash.......


*Welcome All* :Clapping:

----------


## reality

Thanks lakkooran.. net speed kuravayathu kondu kanan bduhimuttanu :Brick wall:

----------


## PokkiriRaja

Areeyyy Woowww!!!! Great post Machaa
& *Thanks to Mr. Martin Prakkattu*

----------


## Lakkooran

> Thanks for the Interview, looks like a confident film maker.





> Thnx for the interview..........





> thanksss lakkhhuuuuuuu.. kidu kidu.......


Welcome Machans.. :Kiss:

----------


## Lakkooran

> thanks lakkoo....................





> Thanks lakkooran.. net speed kuravayathu kondu kanan bduhimuttanu



Welcome Machans :santa:

----------


## nambu1990

> aarenkilum ee part text aayi postoo plz.. athu pole budgetine patti paranjath 'athra budget onnum illa' ennano? engum thodeekkathe paranjathu FKyum aayi parichayamulla aalanu enna soochana tharunnu


clear allayirunnu..................................

----------


## Saathan

325 views....

----------


## Merit

Polichadukki... Daily oro exclusives anallo!!

----------


## kunjachan

thanks..eni kettu nokkatte

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

*Romba nadri lakoorannnnnnnnnnnnnn*

----------


## Lakkooran

> Areeyyy Woowww!!!! Great post Machaa
> & *Thanks to Mr. Martin Prakkattu*





> Polichadukki... Daily oro exclusives anallo!!



Welcome :Happy:

----------


## Sameer

thalle lakkuannan veendum !!! Thanks macha

----------


## Savar

*thanks lakkooooooooran*

----------


## AJAY

*lakkkkoooooo....ninglaanu thaaram.....*
pinne fkyum...

----------


## Lakkooran

> thanks..eni kettu nokkatte





> *Romba nadri lakoorannnnnnnnnnnnnn*





> thalle lakkuannan veendum !!! Thanks macha





> *thanks lakkooooooooran*





> *lakkkkoooooo....ninglaanu thaaram.....*
> pinne fkyum...



Welcome Machans :Rolleyes:

----------


## Rachu

thanx a lot Lakkoo... njan ithu nerathe kettu.. response idaan pattiyilla...
but lastil pulli paranjathu vyakthamalla... voice kurachu low aayi poyi..
never mind... gud job... thanx again for ur efforts..

----------


## Lakkooran

> thanx a lot Lakkoo... njan ithu nerathe kettu.. response idaan pattiyilla...
> but lastil pulli paranjathu vyakthamalla... voice kurachu low aayi poyi..
> never mind... gud job... thanx again for ur efforts..



"*Reviewsinum Updatesinumayi njan ForumKeralam follow cheyyarundu. Nammude padathinu nalkunna pinthunakku nand*i"- Ingane anu paranje pulli

----------


## Leader

Thanks Lakkooran. Martin achayan Changanacherykarn anu ketto..
Blessy achayan, Johny Antony achaayan, ippo Martin achayanum same locality-il ninnu.....

----------


## Lakkooran

> Thanks Lakkooran. Martin achayan Changanacherykarn anu ketto..
> Blessy achayan, Johny Antony achaayan, ippo Martin achayanum same locality-il ninnu.....



Onnu ponam  Mr..
Njangalude aalkkar  thanne anu koduthal.
Adoor  Gopalakrishnan Nair Sir, MT Vasudevan Nair Sir ( pallu kozhinenkilum ippol 4  thirakadha onnichu ezhuthuvanu Nair Sir),
Shaji Kaials Nair  Sir, Shyamaprasad Nair Sir,Major Ravi Nair Sir..enniyal  theerilla....

Ningade Bennichayan,  perinte koode Nairum, Ambalaum cherthu alle script writer enna nilayil  pereduthathu..

----------


## Leader

> Onnu ponam  Mr..
> Njangalude aalkkar  thanne anu koduthal.
> Adoor  Gopalakrishnan Nair Sir, MT Vasudevan Nair Sir ( pallu kozhinenkilum ippol 4  thirakadha onnichu ezhuthuvanu Nair Sir),
> Shaji Kaials Nair  Sir, Shyamaprasad Nair Sir,Major Ravi Nair Sir..enniyal  theerilla....
> 
> Ningade Bennichayan,  perinte koode Nairum, Ambalaum cherthu alle script writer enna nilayil  pereduthathu..


Bennichayan achayan alla...
but ippo nalalau kandal kuttam parayatha padam venel njagal achayanmaru thanne venam.. Lal Jose achayaneyokke maranno?

----------


## AJAY

> Onnu ponam  Mr..
> Njangalude aalkkar  thanne anu koduthal.
> Adoor  Gopalakrishnan Nair Sir, MT Vasudevan Nair Sir ( pallu kozhinenkilum ippol 4  thirakadha onnichu ezhuthuvanu Nair Sir),
> Shaji Kaials Nair  Sir, Shyamaprasad Nair Sir,Major Ravi Nair Sir..enniyal  theerilla....
> 
> Ningade Bennichayan,  perinte koode Nairum, Ambalaum cherthu alle script writer enna nilayil  pereduthathu..


*nairs ine kondu thottu....* :Shout:  :Shout:

----------


## xyz

Marine innu vilichirunnu.. kurachu karyangal paranchu.. bodhodayamundaayal ellarkkum kollam..

----------


## sha

> Marine innu vilichirunnu.. kurachu karyangal paranchu.. bodhodayamundaayal ellarkkum kollam..


*para maashe...........*

----------


## reality

avasanam kettu.. Adipoli..athum nalla timeil thanne interview..congrats Lakkooran  :Giveup:

----------


## Lakkooran

> Marine innu vilichirunnu.. kurachu karyangal paranchu.. bodhodayamundaayal ellarkkum kollam..



Script writer chathichu, producer chathichu, distributor chathichu ennum paranju nadakkallu ennu ninnodokke alleda Mammootty paranje.
Marttinum Naushadinum illatha vevalathiya ninakkokke... :tongue:

----------

